# Who's going to the Fray in Ferndale?



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Just wanted to see if anyone here is planning the big trip to Ferndale this year. I have it on good authority that there will be a new track, and maybe two. This MAY open up some spots for additional teams.

Tim Leppert


----------

